# Has Anyone Tried This??



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 18, 2021)

Hey all, just had a question for the forum SV’ers!  I tried to search the SV part of the forum before asking... but either I didn’t put the right words into the search or possibly missed it if there was a thread with the info!

So my question is, going to do some snack sticks here the next couple weekends!  I’ll hang like normal in the MES 30 to start!  I was thinking after somewhere in the four to five hour mark pulling them, vac seal and finish in the SV!

Anyone done this or see any reason this approach would or would not work!

Thanks for any input and feedback!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 18, 2021)

I’ve done summer sausage this way, but not snack sticks .


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 18, 2021)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I’ve done summer sausage this way, but not snack sticks .



Thanks Case!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 18, 2021)

Check this out Justin






						Quickest technique to making bulk snack sticks
					

Hi all, I have been doing some snack sticks with great results. I was wondering if anyone had any techniques that will cut down on time, but still produce some good tasting snack sticks. I have a MES 40 and a smoke hollow 40. I utilize the two at once with about 10-15lbs in each. I would like to...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 18, 2021)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Check this out Justin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great info Case, thanks for the link!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 18, 2021)

Ive done smoked ring sausage this way in natural casings. I dont vac pack them just straight into the water bath. I just smoke until I get the color I like. Not sure about collagen casing if thats what your planing on using.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 18, 2021)

Almost always I use SV method to finish my sausages: Polska kielbasa, Krakovska, Bologna, Beef sausage, etc.... Water temp set to 153F and couple of probes into sausage while pouching.... Kabanosy always finished in the smoker just because of sausage's small diameter. Never tried snack sticks though. I think SV should work for sticks without any problem...


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 18, 2021)

Justin, I see  no problem with it. I'm assuming your cutting bags to fit the snack stick size or cutting the sticks to fit the SV container? SV is my go to method for VSS and I love the results.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 18, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Ive done smoked ring sausage this way in natural casings. I dont vac pack them just straight into the water bath. I just smoke until I get the color I like. Not sure about collagen casing if thats what your planing on using.



Thanks for dropping a line and the input!  Was debating either collagen or sheep casings!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 18, 2021)

Let us know how it turns out! 

Ryan


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 18, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> Almost always I use SV method to finish my sausages: Polska kielbasa, Krakovska, Bologna, Beef sausage, etc.... Water temp set to 153F and couple of probes into sausage while pouching.... Kabanosy always finished in the smoker just because of sausage's small diameter. Never tried snack sticks though. I think SV should work for sticks without any problem...



Thank you for dropping a line and the input!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> Justin, I see  no problem with it. I'm assuming your cutting bags to fit the snack stick size or cutting the sticks to fit the SV container? SV is my go to method for VSS and I love the results.



Sorry for the very late response CM, somehow I missed your reply!  Yes, likely cutting the sticks to fit in the bags.  Great to hear on the VSS!  Thanks for the input, appreciate it!


----------

